# raf leauchar airshow pictures



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

hope you enjoyed a little snip of my day out, great day but the weather was so crap.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I've not been to an airshow in years, looked like a good day. Nice piccies mate!

Gary


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Haven't been to an airshow for so many years.....and the good old Chipmunk!!! Takes me back to my air cadet days and some great memories.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Of the air displays, one of my enduring memories was of the Belgian F-16s - I'm sure the pilots got a jolly good telling off afterwards for flying too fast. Some of the fly-bys they did sounded/felt close to the sound barrier!


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

air cadet days haha, i am a ci in a local squadron, my first AEF flight was in a chipmunk at RAF linton on ouse


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

My first flight was with 12AEF at RAF Turnhouse!

Never did Linton-on-Ouse but went to a few camps including Catterick, Akrotiri and Gatow (in 1989, 4 months before the wall came down). Also did the Nijmegen marches.

Brilliant times.


----------



## dumpvalve (Sep 5, 2008)

great pics mate


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

saw a typhoon a year ago over here and its amazing watching it , have not seen anyhting like it before , saw the red arrows last weekend too , 1st time and the show is breath taking 

vulcan is just plain old epic  

thanks for sharing


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> air cadet days haha, i am a ci in a local squadron, my first AEF flight was in a chipmunk at RAF linton on ouse


RAF Coltishall for me:thumb: Flight in a Chipmonk, mock rescue (2 hours) in a Sea King and spent ages looking over the Jaguar simulators. Every morning at 6am a Lightning would take off and go vertical to get everybody up.

Happy days


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> RAF Coltishall for me:thumb: Flight in a Chipmonk, mock rescue (2 hours) in a Sea King and spent ages looking over the Jaguar simulators. Every morning at 6am a Lightning would take off and go vertical to get everybody up.
> 
> Happy days


That Lightning thing happened when I was at RAF Leeming; first morning it happened we all shat ourselves! Effing loud or what!?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

wow great pic s , love that Vulcan seen one close up at a museum next to Donny park . a real monster . thanks for shareing :thumb:


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Superb pics there although I think they make the day look a lot better than it was.

I was very unimpressed with the day to the extent its one of if not thee worst Leuchars show's I'v been too. 
£20 to get in £7 for parking and a total amount of flight time between all aircraft must have been about half and hour?
I felt they could have sent a lot more aircraft up than they did. Don't know why there was no harrier and the weather was fine for the vulcan to at least to a few passes. Was speaking to somebody in the car park ( over 2 n half hrs to get out) said that the Vulcan pilot was really annoyed he wasn't allowed to go up then a spitfire got clearance right after him...


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i felt the same too mate but you just have to make the best of it dont you


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice shots there


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

some great pics andy thankyou :thumb: i was in the raf regt unarmed combat display team/tactical assault demo. used to really enjoy the airshows. it's a shame there are not so many now


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

graet pics, Looks like a great day despite the weather....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

rr dave said:


> £20 to get in £7 for parking and a total amount of flight time between all aircraft must have been about half and hour?
> I felt they could have sent a lot more aircraft up than they did. Don't know why there was no harrier and the weather was fine for the vulcan to at least to a few passes. Was speaking to somebody in the car park ( over 2 n half hrs to get out) said that the Vulcan pilot was really annoyed he wasn't allowed to go up then a spitfire got clearance right after him...


Looking at the pics and the weather conditions, you're lucky you got what you did....

At the end of the day, it's all about safety.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

neilos said:


> At the end of the day, it's all about safety.


I understand what your saying but to give you an idea the Red arrows were able to do half a display showing a lot of their formation flying etc yet the conditions were deemed too poor for the Vulcan which was due to go up straight after them and same for a number of other aircraft...Just imo we could have seen a lot more flying than we did and I think the show organisers felt because there was a Vulcan on the list they didn't need to include the usual standard of aircraft and no harrier such as the harrier a big favourite at shows.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

rr dave said:


> the conditions were deemed too poor for the Vulcan which was due to go up straight after them and same for a number of other aircraft....


Thats the difference, the Vulcan is privately owned and can only fly VFR, blah, blah.

Was the same at Duxford last Sunday, Vulcan didn't turn up because of the weather.

I did the Southport airshow a few years back, we we're stuck at Blackpool airport, engines running and at the last moment the pilot pulled out the display due to the weather conditions. We literally did two fly-bys, instead of a full display and headed back home.

It's a PITA I agree.


----------



## zrjace (Jan 31, 2008)

love airshows,that vulcan is amazing!Only plane i want to see now is the f22 raptor!
Nice pics mate


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

neilos said:


> Thats the difference, the Vulcan is privately owned and can only fly VFR, blah, blah.
> 
> Was the same at Duxford last Sunday, Vulcan didn't turn up because of the weather.
> 
> ...


are you a pilot?


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

zrjace said:


> love airshows,that vulcan is amazing!Only plane i want to see now is the f22 raptor!
> Nice pics mate


i was talking to an engineer from rolls royce who is in the design team for the engine. he was talking me through what can only be described as an excellent display engine. its a fantastic feat of engineering.

expected around 2012


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

andyboygsi said:


> are you a pilot?


LOL, nope. Just spent 8 years as flight crew/ground crew as a volunteer for a display aircraft.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

zrjace said:


> love airshows,that vulcan is amazing!Only plane i want to see now is the f22 raptor!
> Nice pics mate


F22 was due at RIAT this year, till the whole weekend got cancelled due to the rain...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice pics, shame about the weather on the day, I thought that while I sat in the traffic queue the airshow caused which made me late for meeting the girlfriend...


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Good photos considering the weather. At least you didnt have to start work at 5.45 am and be stood out in the carparks till 9pm with nothing to watch to pass the time. Then have to put up with everyone complaining due to the traffic jams....which are the same every year. Oh and then have to come in to work on the sunday to clear up all the litter that folk dropped in the carparks. Highlight of my year so far...


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

yeah don't understand why people can't take their litter with them...not a difficult task but at least you got paid for the privilege of nothing to watch and traffic jams! lol


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

LOL, dont get paid any extra for overtime, just expected of you. Such a shame about the weather. Friday and Sunday would have been perfect. The best way is to come by train. The inlaws have done that for the last couple of shows and have a stress free day.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

When did the vulcan leave? All show they were saying it won't have another show season unless a sponsor is found then in the paper on monday it reported there is a good chance of it being there next year?


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Flew in on Friday about 11.30 am and did a mini display. Flew out on Sunday afternoon. Fridays are always packed with folk at the end of the runway watching the aircraft come in. They definitely got the best airshow this year and for free. Not sure about sponsorship etc for the Vulcan.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Lou_m said:


> Flew in on Friday about 11.30 am and did a mini display. Flew out on Sunday afternoon. Fridays are always packed with folk at the end of the runway watching the aircraft come in. They definitely got the best airshow this year and for free. Not sure about sponsorship etc for the Vulcan.


are you based in leauchars then?what do you do?


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Yup, work at 43 Sqn. Airframe technician


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Lou_m said:


> Fridays are always packed with folk at the end of the runway watching the aircraft come in


I can remember when RIAT was at Cottesmore. Some people did that, watched the practice etc from a farmers field. There they sat, as a B1 sat on the runway on full power. Lets just say, they didn't stay there long before getting blown halfway across the farmers field....ooopps.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

That last shot would be awsome without the tight crop on the wing tips and the people in the way.

Nice set tho.

Good day out at leuchars airshow.

Weather seemes pretty poor tho.

I was there 2 years ago and it was great. Weather was great too.

Missed it the next year due to resurfacing the runway and couldn't make it this year.

Lee.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i couldnt get any further away and that was as open as i could get me lense


----------

